
Blind Spots - nixtaken
https://kirstenhacker.wordpress.com/2019/10/01/blind-spots/
======
nixtaken
I posted this because it helps to have a model of other people's blind spots
whenever you encounter hostility.

"Navigating around other people's blind spots is tricky and often painful, but
it is still worth doing. The internet can make this dance more difficult, but
if you are curious and keep exploring, you will escape the confines of the
internet’s echo-chambers and develop the ability to see things from multiple
perspectives. This is the balm that salves the pain from seeing too much."

